# What I have so far...



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I've been messing around with bench work and general basement rearranging over the past couple of years. Finally got to the point where I have solid benchwork and the basement organized enough to get things going on the layout. Of course, I've been building up my inventory over the past couple of years, but have not had a chance to see it all together. I finally put down some temporary track and started to set up some trains.

Here's a couple of pics.
Doug


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

now the job begins, have a great time, and dont forget its never finished. regards bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bob, 

You have the makings of some nice long trains.:thumbsup: It's completely different when everything is in little boxes to being all layed out on tracks. Quite impressive. 

You do realize that the collecting never stops... 

Greg


----------

